# Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2011)

*Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor


----------



## Standeck (1. Juni 2011)

*Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Interessantes Teil! Bitte so schnell es geht einen Test machen!  Vor allem die H100 könnte eine gute Leistung bringen.


----------



## kill_switch2 (1. Juni 2011)

*Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

schaut schick aus aber ich frag mich wofür da 4x4Pin anschlüsse sind


----------



## dawud (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



> schaut schick aus aber ich frag mich wofür da 4x4Pin anschlüsse sind



siehe text

"Anschließen lassen sich allerdings bis zu vier PWM-Ventilatoren."

so n sandwich erlaubt einem ja nicht nur besser kühlergebnisse, sondern auch die möglichkeit die ganze sache zwecks lautstärke etwas runter zu regeln.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



kill_switch2 schrieb:


> schaut schick aus aber ich frag mich wofür da 4x4Pin anschlüsse sind


 
Die sind bei der H100 für die 4 Lüfter ??? So ne Art Lüftersteuerung auf der Pumpe.

Interessanter Ansatz. 

Also schnell nen Test bitte ! 

Die Schläuche schauen aber wieder so fest aus, nicht wie bei der Antec so flexibel oder ?


----------



## Keygen (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

am besten wäre es wenns noch chipset und GK kühler dabei hätt, aber das wäre schwer zu realisieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Jack-Oneill schrieb:


> Die sind bei der H100 für die 4 Lüfter ??? So ne Art Lüftersteuerung auf der Pumpe.
> 
> Interessanter Ansatz.



Liefert Antec bereits aus. (iirc kaufen halt beide bei Asetek ein)



Ansonsten: Wer 1300 rpm als Low Noise verkauft, dem sollte man zumindest keinerlei Werbeaussagen mehr abnehmen


----------



## steamrick (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Wer 1300 rpm als Low Noise verkauft, dem sollte man zumindest keinerlei Werbeaussagen mehr abnehmen


 
Sehe ich auch so.

Ansonsten: Frage mich, wie leise die dem Anschein nach mittlerweile dritte Revision des Pumpen-Unit geworden ist.
Die erste soll ja noch deutlich hörbar (relativ gesehen) agiert haben...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Das hab ich schon gestern gesehen 

Könnte mir den H100 gut vorstellen, in den Obsidians passen sie hervorragend von der Farbgegbung her, und die Kühlleistung reicht allemal.

Lautstärke wird sicher im Rahmen sein, und wer zockt schon ohne Ton


----------



## Exinferis (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Lesertest wäre da doch was. Wäre für mich die Möglichkeit von der H70 auf die H100 zu gehen und zu vergleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



steamrick schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Ansonsten: Frage mich, wie leise die dem Anschein nach mittlerweile dritte Revision des Pumpen-Unit geworden ist.
> Die erste soll ja noch deutlich hörbar (relativ gesehen) agiert haben...


 
Die zweite wurde bereits von den meisten Testern als leise beschrieben. Zugegebenermaßen erhält das Thema mit dem 240er und dem verbundenen Potential für niedrigere Drehzahlen wieder eine größere Bedeutung.
Desweiteren sind es keine Revisionen - Corsair hat mitlerweile komplett den Hersteller gewechselt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich finde das Sinnlos, für einen kompakten HTPC macht so ein kompakter 120er Radi mit "WaKü" schon Sinn, aber so eine mit einem 240er!?
Da hole ich mir lieber gleich einen 360er und eine richtige WaKü!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## watercooled (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich will jetzt ja nix ausplaudern aber ein Lesertest kommt bald von Wa1lock


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich finde das Sinnlos, für einen kompakten HTPC macht so ein kompakter 120er Radi mit "WaKü" schon Sinn, aber so eine mit einem 240er!?
> Da hole ich mir lieber gleich einen 360er und eine richtige WaKü!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht. Nur sind diese Kühler ein einfacher und schneller weg um die CPU zu kühlen. Von daher finde ich den H100 gar nicht mal schlecht für Leute die sich keine komplette Wakü selber zusammenbauen wollen.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip gebe ich dir recht. Nur sind diese Kühler ein einfacher und schneller weg um die CPU zu kühlen. Von daher finde ich den H100 gar nicht mal schlecht für Leute die sich keine komplette Wakü selber zusammenbauen wollen.



Also ich hab mir damals ne h70 gekauft weil ich schlichtweg kein Geld hatte ^^ - jetzt wos wieder eins da ist rüste ich zu ner echten um und ich stell mir den Einbau nicht komplizierter vor, als nen Pc zusammen zu bauen. Wer vor ner Mugen 2 rev b Montage schon Angst hat, würde der Einbaue einer H100 auch schon ein prob werden ^^


----------



## BT83 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich frage mich wie man den H100 ins Gehäuse einbauen soll?
Hinten oben links wie beim H70 wird es kaum gehen wegen evtl. Grafikkarte und selbst wenn dann sind da nicht genug Ansaugschlitze für Frischluft von aussen.
Bleibt nur oben ins Gehäuse und das wird erstens nicht bei allen ohne weiteres gehen und zweitens wenn man jetzt kalte Luft von aussen (durch die Gehäusedecke) nach innen saugt wird sich doch realtiv schnell ein Hitzestau bilden bzw. zusätzlich warme Luft zum Ram blasen. Somit zweifele ich das ein schlichter Zusatzlüfter hinten oben links es schnell genug schafft diese Warmluftzufuhr abzuführen.
Alternativ wäre da noch der Gehäuseboden aber das sind jetzt meist die Netzteile sowie falls nicht, reichen da wahrscheinlich die Kühlschläuche nicht um solch eine Montage durchzuführen.

Sehe ich das falsch oder wird hier ein ganz neues Gehäusedesign benötigt um den H100, hinten oben links einzubauen, da bei den geläufigen Gehäusen gar keine Besfestigungslöcher auf Höhe des PCI-slots sind um auch die verlängere Form des H100 Radiator am Gehäuse zu verbinden?


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



BT83 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie man den H100 ins Gehäuse einbauen soll?
> Hinten oben links wie beim H70 wird es kaum gehen wegen evtl. Grafikkarte und selbst wenn dann sind da nicht genug Ansaugschlitze für Frischluft von aussen.
> Bleibt nur oben ins Gehäuse und das wird erstens nicht bei allen ohne weiteres gehen und zweitens wenn man jetzt kalte Luft von aussen (durch die Gehäusedecke) nach innen saugt wird sich doch realtiv schnell ein Hitzestau bilden bzw. zusätzlich warme Luft zum Ram blasen. Somit zweifele ich das ein schlichter Zusatzlüfter hinten oben links es schnell genug schafft diese Warmluftzufuhr abzuführen.
> Alternativ wäre da noch der Gehäuseboden aber das sind jetzt meist die Netzteile sowie falls nicht, reichen da wahrscheinlich die Kühlschläuche nicht um solch eine Montage durchzuführen.
> ...



Bei nem richtig großen MAMMUT Gehäuse ala Half X bringt seitlich ein 200mm fan schon was aber ich geb dir Recht ein 240 Radi is halt schon bisschen größer.
(Warme Lüft steigt auf)
Vielleicht könnte ein 140 mm backfan bisschen Abwärme abführen, aber es wird sich ja eh zeigen wie leistungsfähig eine h100 schlussendlich ist.
Werden die Temps echt katastrophal wie bei der H70 wenn man die Luft vom Case nimmt? Wird sich alles weisen.
Eines wird sich auch als Erschwerungsfaktor dazu addieren. Die zu kurzen Schläuche. Denke mal ,dass diese nicht extrem lang sind, somit ist man auch da ziemlich am LIMIT , bezüglich der Anordnung.(Siehe h70)


----------



## BT83 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich denke ich habe die Lösung gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kalte Luft kommt von hinten ins Gehäuse wie beim H70 wird jedoch direkt zu den H100 Lüftern geleitet welche diese dann direkt durch den Radi jagen.
Diese Methode beinflusst auch nicht mehr die Ram- oder die MB Temp. und macht mir einen guten Eindruck.
Denn im Gegensatz zum H70 der die Abwärme erst direkt ins Gehäuse befördert hat wird hierbei diese direkt nach Aussen abgegeben.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



BT83 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe die Lösung gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh is da jemand schon im Genuss einer h100 ??
Wie sind die Temps ? - Pumpe laut? Wie laut sind denn die Lüfter??


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Bin mal sehr gesoannt auf die Lauttstärke.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bin mal sehr gesoannt auf die Lauttstärke.


 Wenn ich mal so raten darf, sicha sau laut @ Full Rpm  Aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich an die Lautstärke 
Ob diese wirklich gute Lüfterlager verbaut haben is zu bezweifln, aber ich bin ja mittlerweil von den MINI waküs abgekommen da ich es schlichtweg nimma ertrage ne Geräuschkulisse von 2x 1900rpm + 2x 200mm @ 1000rpm (Mkv kovertion KOSTET zeit und viel Rechenleistung)


----------



## BT83 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ist nicht meine habe das lediglich aus nem Blog!
Das mit der Lautstärke ist sicher so ne Sache bei den Standartlüftern aber da würde ich in jedem Fall zu Noctua greifen.
Denke das die mit 2x NF-S12B sicher um einiges leiser laufen.

Bei 900 Umdrehungen schaffen die 75,8 m³/h bei nur 10,6 dba!
Kostenpunkt ca 20 Euro pro Stück was noch vertretbar ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



BT83 schrieb:


> Ist nicht meine habe das lediglich aus nem Blog!
> Das mit der Lautstärke ist sicher so ne Sache bei den Standartlüftern aber da würde ich in jedem Fall zu Noctua greifen.
> Denke das die mit 2x NF-S12B sicher um einiges leiser laufen.
> 
> ...


Also wenn die H100 so um die 130 euro kostet + 40 für Lüfis = 170 also ab dem Betrag überleg dir obst net ne Custom haben willst.
Man muss mal die Test abwarten. Wie ist das verhalten im low RPM bereich usw. Ich hab damals auch geglaubt wozu Custom Wakü meine H70 packt den 1055t @3,6 locker - Packen tuts as im (WINTER) - im Sommer versuch ich keine Mkvs zu encoden . Von der Lautstärke red ma mal net


----------



## BT83 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wie kommst du auf 130 Euro?

Bei Geizhals gehen die Preis ab 84 Euro los und in D ab 89 Euro! 

Corsair Hydro Series H100 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de



Mein H70 läuft jetzt mit ca. 900 Umdrehungen auch bei 26°C  Raumtemp. gerade bei 58/59°C auf Volllast!
I7 930 @ 3,73 Ghz.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



BT83 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 130 Euro?
> 
> Bei Geizhals gehen die Preis ab 84 Euro los und in D ab 89 Euro!
> 
> ...


 

Ah ok - wie damals die H100 bei nen ausländischen webshop zum ersten mal gelistet wurde hatten die nen Preis von rund 130 euro.
Jetzt is aber steil abwärts gangen 
Also da ich ja nen X6er hab und da ja AMD zu unfähig/ oder einfach zu faul ist (zu hoher etwicklungskosten WTF) ein prog zu schreiben welches die Core werte endlich normiert kann ich nur die Werte von meinen MB sensor mitteilen.Diese wärn weit über 60 grad @ 900rpm. Das kann ich ma bei nen AMD chip net leisten weil ,dass is nur ein externer sensor der interne naja 47 + 20 normierung  = schätz ich mal 67. Angeblich TJmax bei 63 aber sie halten mehr aus nur dreh ich jetzt meine Lüfter wieder auf 1900rpm, weil ich meine CPU noch länger haben möchte.
Deine Temps sind schwer in ordung - was willst bitte daran ändern ^^


----------



## BT83 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ändern eigentlich gar nichts beschäftige mich nur jetzt schon vorab etwas mit dem H100.
Dieser könnte ein möglicher Kandidat für meine nächste CPU werden (Ivy Bridge).
Wusste nicht das AMD so warm wird. Das ist natürlich ein Problem. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei mir muss es max. 900 Umdrehungen sein da dieses gerade so erträglich ist da das Gehäuse nur ca. 30 cm Luftlinie von meinem Ohr steht.
Bei 1300 wird es schon unerträglich, da will ich mir nicht vorstellen wie 1900 klingen muss.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

--> das ist meine ERLÖSUNG Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Aber dein i7 930 - reicht locker noch 2 jahre. Is minimal POTENTER als mein 1055t @ 3.6 und schon kühl is ja auch.


----------



## xcebit (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

bei den preisen kann man ja nur zuschlagen^^ 
aber mal ne alte frage AM3+ braucht nen anderen kühler als AM3 ,oder??!?! wiso sind die dann nicht in der lage den sockel auch noch kompatibel zu machen??


----------



## X Broster (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



xcebit schrieb:


> bei den preisen kann man ja nur zuschlagen^^
> aber mal ne alte frage AM3+ braucht nen anderen kühler als AM3 ,oder??!?! wiso sind die dann nicht in der lage den sockel auch noch kompatibel zu machen??


 Nein, die Sockelhalterung ist die Gleiche.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wird es einen Test zum H100 geben?


----------



## fuSi0n (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Drehzahlregelung auf dem Block, selten sowas dämliches gesehen.  Warum nicht gleich hinter dem Mainboard ?!
Also wirklich Corsair, dass hätte man eleganter lösen können -> IR Fernbedienung ^^. Und ich finde die Schläuche sind zu kurz um das Teil wirklich flexibel einzusetzen.


----------



## exa (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

wie üblich: gute Kühlleistung bei hoher Lautstärke zum annehmbaren Preis...


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



steamrick schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Ansonsten: Frage mich, wie leise die dem Anschein nach mittlerweile dritte Revision des Pumpen-Unit geworden ist.
> Die erste soll ja noch deutlich hörbar (relativ gesehen) agiert haben...



hab die H50 verbaut, da hört man die pumpe schon durchs gehäuse. Das geräusch ist aber sehr dezent, daher stört es nicht all zu sehr.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon gestern gesehen
> 
> Könnte mir den H100 gut vorstellen, in den Obsidians passen sie hervorragend von der Farbgegbung her, und die Kühlleistung reicht allemal.
> 
> Lautstärke wird sicher im Rahmen sein, und wer zockt schon ohne Ton


 
ich werde mal die tests abwarten und, sofern die tests positiv ausfallen, sie genau dort einbauen  am liebsten wärs mir wenn corsair eine H100xtreme mit tripple-radi raus bringt, denn so viel platz hab ich im gehäuse ^^



BT83 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie man den H100 ins Gehäuse einbauen soll?
> Hinten oben links wie beim H70 wird es kaum gehen wegen evtl. Grafikkarte und selbst wenn dann sind da nicht genug Ansaugschlitze für Frischluft von aussen.
> Bleibt nur oben ins Gehäuse und das wird erstens nicht bei allen ohne weiteres gehen und zweitens wenn man jetzt kalte Luft von aussen (durch die Gehäusedecke) nach innen saugt wird sich doch realtiv schnell ein Hitzestau bilden bzw. zusätzlich warme Luft zum Ram blasen. Somit zweifele ich das ein schlichter Zusatzlüfter hinten oben links es schnell genug schafft diese Warmluftzufuhr abzuführen.
> Alternativ wäre da noch der Gehäuseboden aber das sind jetzt meist die Netzteile sowie falls nicht, reichen da wahrscheinlich die Kühlschläuche nicht um solch eine Montage durchzuführen.
> ...


 
Luft von oben anzusaugen macht natürlich wenig sinn, daher zieht meine wakü die gehäuseluft hindurch nach oben (warme luft steigt ja auf). zusätzlich hab ich einen lüfter der vom boden kaltluft ansaugt, einen der die kaltluft auf meinen storagecontroller bläst und einen der seitlich die hdds belüftet... temperaturprobleme hatte ich noch nie und im großen und ganzen kann man sagen dass mein sys leise ist...

vorallem die corsair gehäuse haben die notwendigen öffnungen auf der oberseite, viele lian li ebenfalls... ich denke CM und TT haen auch sehr viele gehäuse, die wakü-tauglich sind im sortiment.
bei N-Sh!tXT wär ich mir nicht so sicher ob das dünne blech so viel wakü verkraftet ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



TomTomGo1984 schrieb:


> vorallem die corsair gehäuse haben die notwendigen öffnungen auf der oberseite, viele lian li ebenfalls... ich denke CM und TT haen auch sehr viele gehäuse, die wakü-tauglich sind im sortiment.
> bei *N-Sh!tXT* wär ich mir nicht so sicher ob das dünne blech so viel wakü verkraftet ^^


 Ich glaube nicht das ein NZXT "Blech" verwendet! Es ist immer beliebter und man sieht wie super man es Modden kann.


----------



## böhser onkel (6. Juli 2011)

Funtioniert das alles auch in nem Haf X.?

Und die schlauchlänge passt auch?

Sys siehe sig


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ein NZXT "Blech" verwendet! Es ist immer beliebter und man sieht wie super man es Modden kann.


 
die starke verbreitung und daher auch die höhere modding anzahl liegt bei nzxt am preis, denn der ist wirklich günstig. natürlich sind sie kein schrott  das einzige dass ich von nzxt gebrauchen kann sind die 2,5"/3,5" adapterplatten die mir corsair nicht mitgegeben hat


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juli 2011)

TomTomGo1984 schrieb:
			
		

> die starke verbreitung und daher auch die höhere modding anzahl liegt bei nzxt am preis, denn der ist wirklich günstig. natürlich sind sie kein schrott  das einzige dass ich von nzxt gebrauchen kann sind die 2,5"/3,5" adapterplatten die mir corsair nicht mitgegeben hat



Ahhh. 130€ ist also billig.  Dann kontaktier doch mal den Support. Die sollten die schon nachschicken.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Funtioniert das alles auch in nem Haf X.?
> 
> Und die schlauchlänge passt auch?
> 
> Sys siehe sig



Einen 240 radi bekommst locker unterm deckl rein, habs ausgemessn es passt bei mir auch eine SLIM 360 ^^


----------



## böhser onkel (7. Juli 2011)

Also der Doppellüfter muss dann unter den Deckrl und die beiden Gehäuselüfter fliegen raus?


----------



## Mandavar (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich bin echt versucht, mir den H100 zu kaufen. Der würde perfekt in mein Cosmos S passen. Ich bin SEHR auf Tests gespannt!


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Auf jedenfall wird sich das auf die Waküpreise im allgemeinen auswirken, denn 80€ ist echt ein guter Preis für das dual Set 

Da wird Aquatuning und Co die Veranschlagungen nachjustieren müssen, denn warum das doppelte zahlen und dann auch noch alles selber zusammen frickeln müssen, wird wohl nur schwer vermittelbar sein.

Speziell wenn sich der Lärm in Grenzen hält


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Pumpi schrieb:


> (...)


 Fände ich total super 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Aîm (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

vermutlich wird die h100 wie die h50/60 wiedermal keine schrauben für die extralüfter im paket enthalten, oder?

€:
und wie stellt man es bei so einem gehäuse am besten an eine h100 einzupflanzen?
oben als intake ist mist, als outtake sind die temps durch die aufgeheizte luft schlechter.
würden die schläuche ausreichen, um ihn an die seite (intake->bessere temps wegen größerem delta T) anzubringen ohne beim öffnen vorher abschrauben zu müssen?


----------



## freakyd84 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

bin auch auf die Tests gespannt. Evtl kann ich mein, kürzlich gekauften, Genesis in Rennte schicken  natürlich wenn die Temp stimmen^^ auf mein Cosmos 1000 müsste er ja bestimmt oben reinpassen


----------



## X Broster (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Aîm schrieb:


> und wie stellt man es bei so einem gehäuse am besten an eine h100 einzupflanzen?
> oben als intake ist mist, als outtake sind die temps durch die aufgeheizte luft schlechter.
> würden die schläuche ausreichen, um ihn an die seite (intake->bessere temps wegen größerem delta T) anzubringen ohne beim öffnen vorher abschrauben zu müssen?


 Ewig lang sind die Schläuche auch nicht. Corsair plant die Anbringung im Deckel, Corsair-typisch wahrscheinlich einblasend.

Ein 280er Radi hätt ich aber auch besser gefunden.


----------



## Keygen (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

die müssten es mal mit GPU kühler ausprobieren >.<


----------



## exa (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall wird sich das auf die Waküpreise im allgemeinen auswirken, denn 80€ ist echt ein guter Preis für das dual Set
> 
> Da wird Aquatuning und Co die Veranschlagungen nachjustieren müssen, denn warum das doppelte zahlen und dann auch noch alles selber zusammen frickeln müssen, wird wohl nur schwer vermittelbar sein.
> 
> Speziell wenn sich der Lärm in Grenzen hält


 
Und genau das wird nicht passieren, bei einer Kühlleistung die von individuellen Systemen übertroffen wird...

ergo muss da nichts an den Preisen Korregiert werden, diese Komplettkühlungen werden immer eine Nische bleiben!

Wie keygen fände ich das als GPU Lösung interessanter, wobei da das Problem besteht, die Kompatiblität zu möglichst vielen Karten zu gewährleisten


----------



## Uter (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

@ Aîm:
Zum Öffnen des Seitenteils sind die Schläuche vermutlich zu kurz.

@ freakyd84:
Für das Geld der beiden Kühler hättest du auch schon fast eine richtige Wakü bekommen.

@ x Broster:
Irgendwann machen auch die Pumpen schlapp bzw. es werden noch lautere Pumpen benötigt. 

@ Keygen:
Gibt es schon, kostet aber fast so viel wie eine richtige Wakü und hat nur einen 120er Radi, wodurch es weniger Leistung hat als ein Shaman.

@ exa:
Die Nische sind die richtigen Waküs. 

@ topic:
Sind bei der H100 wenigstens die Lamellen mal etwas weiter auseinander oder ist es einfach eine doppelte H60, die vermutlich gegen einen guten 140er Radi im leisen Bereich verlieren würde?
PS: Sieht nach einer doppelten H60 aus.


----------



## exa (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

soso, dann schau dich doch mal im Forum um, Wakü ist schon lange keine Kleingruppe mehr mit Aquariumszubehör...


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> soso, dann schau dich doch mal im Forum um, Wakü ist schon lange keine Kleingruppe mehr mit Aquariumszubehör...



Wenn du Kompaktkühlunngen hinzu zählst stimme ich dir zu.
Custom-Wakü's kommen zwar hier häufig vor aber der normale PC-Benutzer hat einen Boxed maximal einen von EKL, Scythe usw.


----------



## Uter (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Das stimmt, aber das Forum ist alles andere als ein aussagekräftiger Schnitt durch die Bevölkerung. Die Mehrheit kauft nunmal fertig PCs und die Mehrheit hat noch nicht einmal einen Luftkühler eingebaut. Bei diesen fertig PCs kann man dann auch schön noch mit einer Hochleistungswakü werben. 
Kompaktkühlungen werden über kurz oder lang Highend Luftkühler ersetzen, nur bei sehr leisen Systemen oder bei etwas besseren boxed-Kühlern, die möglichst billig sein sollen haben Heatpipes noch eine Daseinsberechtigung (und das schreib ich obwohl ich kein Fan von den Dingern bin).

Der normale Wakümarkt ist inzwischen zwar recht groß, aber durch die effizienteren Prozessoren und besseren Luftkühler wächst er vermutlich schon seit 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr (genaue Zahlen habe ich aber nicht, das ist nur eine Vermutung). Wenn endlich auch die Grakas effizienter werden wird der Wakümarkt vermutlich deutlich schrumpfen.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Ich bin echt versucht, mir den H100 zu kaufen. Der würde perfekt in mein Cosmos S passen. Ich bin SEHR auf Tests gespannt!



Dito


----------



## exa (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Uter schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber das Forum ist alles andere als ein aussagekräftiger Schnitt durch die Bevölkerung.



Der breite Schnitt durch die Bevölkerung kauft dann also die Corsairkühlungen oder wie^^

Mal ehrlich: wer die Corsair in Betracht zieht, wird sich wohl mit seinem PC ein wenig beschäftigen, und das sind genau die Leute, die man hier findet... Und genau deswegen betrachte ich auch nur diese. Und Fakt ist nun mal dass Wasserkühlung in den letzten 5 Jahren enorm an Popularität gewonnen hat.

Wer nun die Corsair interessant findet, wird sich dann sehr wahrscheinlich auch mit Wasserkühlung generell befassen, und sich ein Bild machen. Dann wird derjenige die Vorteile einer dedizierten Wakü feststellen, und ich denke mal die meisten werden sich begeistern können für diese Art von Kühlung und ide Corsair im Regal lassen.

Die Corsair ist was für Leute, die eigentlich keine Wakü wollen, aber Leistungsreserven brauchen ohne rieeesige Kühler verbauen zu wollen, oder laute Lüfter. Wobei die H-Serie noch nie besonders leise war, ergo kommen zum Verkaufspreis noch ca 20 Euro für neue Lüfter hinzu...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Die Corsair-Kühlung wird ja sogar zum Boxed Kühler von Intel (H50 oder H70?), von dem her (wurde ja auch langsam Zeit)


----------



## alex0582 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

ich denke exa hat recht ich habe die corsair h50 verbaut, aus verschiedenen gründen die exa zum teil schon aufgezählt hat ich brauche keine mega kühlung, ich wollte etwas leises kühles ohne mir einen 900 gramm schweren metallklotz ins gehäuse zu bauen, da der boxed lüfter von amd inakzeptabel laut war mußte was anderes her
ich bin dann auf die h50 gestoßen und mit einem guten lüfter (der dabei war ist mist) ist die h50 sogut wie unhörbar und die temperaturen kann keine luftkühlung mitgehen


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Compaktwaküs haben eine Daseinsberechtigung wenn einfach kein Platz im Case ist wie ZB in HTPCs -->  aber eine gute Kühlleistung verlangt wird ^^
Weiters gibt es auch bei der Pullrichtung Vor und Nachteile. Die temps sind zwar laust MB- CPUTIN um 5- 10 grad schlechter bei mir wenn ich die wärmere Luft vom inneren Case nehme aber ich erspar mir Gehause Temps von 45 Grad @ IDEL  (Halfx@h70@1055t@3,6)
Ich hab alleine für die H70+ neue Lüfis gute 100 euro hinblättert. Wenn man sich bei Aquatuning zb eine vergleichs Custom wakü kauft zb 240 radi usw würde man mit 160- 180 gute klarkommen + sie ist weiterverwendbar und hat ne höhere Lieftime , erweiterbar


----------



## Uter (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



exa schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: wer die Corsair in Betracht zieht, wird  sich wohl mit seinem PC ein wenig beschäftigen, und das sind genau die  Leute, die man hier findet...


 ...oder sie kaufen einen fertigen PC, in den schon wie geschrieben eine "Highend Wakü" integriert ist. Es gibt genug Leute, die für sowas 100€ mehr zahlen würden.



alex0582 schrieb:


> ich bin dann auf die h50 gestoßen und mit einem guten lüfter (der dabei war ist mist) ist die h50 sogut wie unhörbar und die temperaturen kann keine luftkühlung mitgehen


 Mit den gleichen Lüftern ist eine Luftkühlung noch leiser (keine laute Pumpe) und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen gewinnen die meisten Luftkühler (die meistens noch deutlich günstiger sind), von daher ist die Aussage fragwürdig.


----------



## exa (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Kommt darauf an wie empfindlich man ist...

manche sagen 1 Sone ist sehr leise, andere sagen erst 0,5 Sone sind sehr leise...


----------



## alex0582 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

@uter


woher hast du die info der lauten pumpe ?

ich bin echt empfindlich und ich höre kein ton von der pumpe


----------



## böhser onkel (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

ich hätt interesse an der H100

kann ich damit gut OC betreiben ?

und die pume ist leise ?


----------



## Keygen (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

h100 ist wirklich intressant, aber wie sollte ich ihn blos in mein rechner packen, 2 120mm slot nebeneinander gibts niwo -.-

@uter: könntest du mir den namen von dem GPU-CPU-fertig-wakü nennen?


----------



## Aîm (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Keygen schrieb:


> h100 ist wirklich intressant, aber wie sollte ich ihn blos in mein rechner packen, 2 120mm slot nebeneinander gibts niwo -.-


 z.b. da rein AeroCool RS-9 Midi Tower Schwarz/Rot o.NT.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Juli 2011)

Asgard midgard, cm elite 430 Black, beide im Deckel 2x 120mm

Von wegen es gibt keine gehäuse dafür ^^


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Asgard midgard, cm elite 430 Black, beide im Deckel 2x 120mm
> 
> Von wegen es gibt keine gehäuse dafür ^^


 
Schon mal einen Radiator in den Deckel gebaut?
Wenn es intern sein soll, brauch man je nach Dicke des Radis einiges an Platz über dem Mainboard. Sonst kann es Ruck-Zuck zu Kollisionen mit Kühlkörpern von Spawas kommen oder u. U. Probleme mit dem 8Pin-Connector geben.
Geschichten wir Lüfter innen, Radi oben aufs Case gehen bei jedem Case, wo genug Platz für Lüfter über dem Mainboard ist (Schlauchlänge wird aber denk ich nicht reichen). Dann bleibt nur Radi Innen und Lüfter von außen aufs Case (Optisch nicht mein Fall, noch weniger als Radi außen).

Beim *Xigmatek* Midgard (Asgard ist ein anderes Modell von Xiggi) könnte der Platz reichen, beim CM würde ich es mich überraschen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Juli 2011)

Ok hast recht, beim midgard reicht es auf jedenfall, beim cm 430 höchstens ein passiver slimradi (also sinnfrei im Bezug zur h100)

Nobodys Perfect xD


----------



## fuSi0n (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Es gibt zig Tower mit dual 120 im Deckel ^^ Avch das einzig wahre ist ne externe WaKü


----------



## Keygen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

ich meine an meinem case.

ich werd mir auch kein anderes kaufen, ich hab das perfekte case für mich gefunden


----------



## Uter (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

@ Keygen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX480 CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX470/480/570/580 & HD5870 40108


----------



## Keygen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

leider eben nicht für meine karte, was solls


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Uter schrieb:


> @ Keygen:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX480 CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX470/480/570/580 & HD5870 40108


 
Wenn man nachrechnet kommt ne einsteiger wakü + voll GPU kühler billiger ^^


----------



## XeonB (9. Juli 2011)

Super und was empfiehlst du?


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



XeonB schrieb:


> Super und was empfiehlst du?


 
Hab ich mal so zamgschustat -->Sollte sich aber noch jemand zur Sicherheit durschaun LINK
 Wo hab ich gespart: PUMPE(Gscheiter ne Aquastream + AGB), und man könnte noch ein T -Stück integrieren (Für einfaches Wasserablassn)
Pumpenenkopllung macht man sich selber ,Schaumstoff und bissl Erfindergeist
Bei den THEMA DESTWASSER bin ich selber noch unentschlossn ,aber es gibt viele die meine Destwasser + Zusatz(Gegen alles mögliche korrosion algen usw)
Ich teste mal es nur mit DESTWASSER ^^
Meine Wakü wurde am FR verschickt hoff mas das die Woche kommt 

EDIT: Hatte die lüfis vergessn  - Jetzt sollts passn ^^ - Ergo ~ 280 für CPU+GPU is mehr als fair


----------



## Keygen (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn man nachrechnet kommt ne einsteiger wakü + voll GPU kühler billiger ^^



stimmt


----------



## böhser onkel (10. Juli 2011)

Passt die H100 in ein Haf x?

Und die radiatoren kommen dann in den deckel vom gehäuse ( die gehäuselüfter fliegen dann raus?


----------



## XeonB (10. Juli 2011)

Hoff ich doch stark - die Grössenangaben passen eigentlich - hab das Gleiche vor.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



böhser onkel schrieb:


> Passt die H100 in ein Haf x?
> 
> Und die radiatoren kommen dann in den deckel vom gehäuse ( die gehäuselüfter fliegen dann raus?



Hab selber ein HALF x und es passt (laut maßen des Radis) zb eine slim radi 360 unter die oberen Lüfis rein. Ergo wird auch eine H100 dann reinpassn 
Nur weiß net was bei dir gekühlt werden soll ?Deine SIG config oder neue HW?? Wenn du schon ein Half x hast wär ne Kompakt wakü nur schade, Platz is für ne CUSTOM locker da, die Frage is dann vielmehr, wie hoch darfs BUDGET SEIN ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Es gibt zig Tower mit dual 120 im Deckel ^^ Avch das einzig wahre ist ne externe WaKü


 
90% dieser Tower haben 5 bis 15 mm Abstand zwischen den beiden Lüfterplätzen - die H100 (und quasi alle anderen Radiatoren) verlangen nach exakt 0 mm, sonst passen sie nicht ohne Blecharbeiten.


----------



## böhser onkel (12. Juli 2011)

Na warten wir tests ab


----------



## lol2k (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Da lob ich mir doch die Radiatorhalterung des NZXT Phantom


----------



## exa (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Die überzeugt aber auch nicht wirklich, denn bündig sitzende Lüfter sind da wesentlich effektiver


----------



## lol2k (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Macht der Abstand wirklich so viel aus?


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ja, der ganze Druck geht verloren, gerade bei so engen Lamellen kann die H100 so keinen übertakteten Prozessor mehr kühlen. Sogar die Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC sind auf Radiatoren messbar schlechter als normale Lüfter und die schließen nur an den Ecken nicht bündig ab. Radiatoren sind keine Luftkühler, die man auch semipassiv einsetzen kann.


----------



## exa (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

genau deswegen gibts ja auch Giummidichtungen zu kaufen, damit es wirklich dicht wird...


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Juli 2011)

Oh

Brauch ich dann so eine gummidichtung?


----------



## exa (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

wirklich brauchen tut man die nicht, aber für letzte Grad ist die nicht schlecht

wobei man aber auch sagen muss, dass schrouds wesentlich sinnvoller sind!


----------



## lol2k (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Uter schrieb:


> Ja, der ganze Druck geht verloren, gerade bei so engen Lamellen kann die H100 so keinen übertakteten Prozessor mehr kühlen. Sogar die Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC sind auf Radiatoren messbar schlechter als normale Lüfter und die schließen nur an den Ecken nicht bündig ab. Radiatoren sind keine Luftkühler, die man auch semipassiv einsetzen kann.


 
Also macht der Einsatz eines H100 im NZXT gar keinen Sinn, da mir schlichtweg der Ansaugdruck fehlt, um eine gewisse -und vor allem -nötige Kühlleistung des Radiators zu gewährleisten??


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ist es vielleicht möglich unter dem Radiator noch 2 Lüfter blasend zu montieren?
Dann würden die 200mm Lüfter unterstützend aushelfen


----------



## exa (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

klar, kann man machen...


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Dann wäre das Problem doch aus der Welt einfach noch 2 Lüfter unterschnallen und du hast genug Druck


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



lol2k schrieb:


> Also macht der Einsatz eines H100 im NZXT gar keinen Sinn, da mir schlichtweg der Ansaugdruck fehlt, um eine gewisse -und vor allem -nötige Kühlleistung des Radiators zu gewährleisten??



Ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass es ganz so schlecht ausgeht, wie von Uter beschrieben, aber die Kühlleistung im semi-aktiven Betrieb wird definitiv nicht über der eines guten Luftkühlers/einer normalen Kompaktwakü mit 120er Radi (die du problemlos an der Rückwand montieren könntest) liegen. Von "Sinn" kann man dann imho nicht mehr sprechen, da man mehr für weniger zahlt.




<BaSh> schrieb:


> Ist es vielleicht möglich unter dem Radiator noch 2 Lüfter blasend zu montieren?
> Dann würden die 200mm Lüfter unterstützend aushelfen


 
Man kann die 200er dann sogar komplett weglassen (wenn die Graka nicht zuuuuu sehr heizt). Aber man ist dann halt langsam an dem Punkt "einfach schnell einbauen und sieht gut aus" vorbei. Wenn man eh bastelt bzw. eine verbastelte Optik am Ende rauskommt, sollte man zweimal drüber nachdenken, ob man nicht gleich einen 360er passend in den Deckel setzt (gibt für einige Gehäuse auch Deckel mit passendem Ausschnitt zum nachkaufen) und sich was richtiges aufbaut. Der Einfachheits-Vorteil der Kompakten zieht imho nur, wenn man sie an vorhandene, passende Lüfteröffnungen schrauben kann - und das wird bei der H100 nur sehr selten möglich sein.
(wobei ihr Preis sie trotzdem zu einem sinnvollen nicht-erweiterbaren Angebot mit Leistung oberhalb eines Luftkühlers und Preis unterhalb einer einfachen Wakü macht.)


----------



## schachi08 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Man kann den 200er LED-Lüfter ja auch herausnehmen und den Radiator mit den beiden 120er Lüftern direkt unter die Decke des Gehäuses setzten. Die Bohrungen sind für einen 2x120er Radi bereits ab Werk vorgefertigt. Den 200er LED-Lüfter würde ich dann einfach in das Seitenteil des Towers setzen, damit er die Spannungswandler und die North-/Southbridge des Mainboards kühlen kann.


----------



## lol2k (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Dann wäre das Problem doch aus der Welt einfach noch 2 Lüfter unterschnallen und du hast genug Druck



Darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht - allerdings wird durch das Anbringen von noch mehr Lüftern irgendwann auch eine gewisse Lautheit erreicht, die man durch den Einsatz einer (Kompakt)Wakü ja mitunter auch runter regulieren wil ...


----------



## <BaSh> (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Nimm den 200er raus und bau 2 Noiseblocker rein, der mit 900 rpm läuft.


----------



## XeonB (15. Juli 2011)

Haben die genügend luftdurchsatz? Und sind die per pwm über die Pumpe steuerbar?


----------



## Stiffmeister (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Servus Jungs,

habe mir eben mal mein Gehäuse "Antec Nine Hundred" angeschaut und mich gefragt, wie ich das Ding "H100" da reinbekommen soll.

Wenn jemand ne Idee oder nen Plan hat, ich wär um gute Ratschläge froh.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> habe mir eben mal mein Gehäuse "Antec Nine Hundred" angeschaut und mich gefragt, wie ich das Ding "H100" da reinbekommen soll.
> 
> Wenn jemand ne Idee oder nen Plan hat, ich wär um gute Ratschläge froh.



Mit da Flex würds gehn 
http://static2.technic3d.com/article/pics/427/DSCN26050010.jpg

Edit: dir fehlt auch die Bohrungen du müsstes die Fläche ausschneiden (240 radi Fläche halt) und die passenden Lochabstände einzeichenen und dann ankörnen und Bohren. Weiters miss mal aus wie viel Platz du nach oben und unten hast wegen der Lüfis weil da sind ja 4 Stück drann ?


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Am H100 befinden sich standardmäßig 2 x 120mm Lüfter

Hab mir das Ding mal bestellt - mal gucken, wie es sich so schlägt!


----------



## Stiffmeister (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

gibts schon irgendwelche Tests zu den neuen Kühlern? Egal ob H80 oder H100?


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Keine offiziellen Tests, aber in diesem Forum tauschen die ersten glücklichen Besitzer der H80 schon ein paar Infos aus... (plus Bilder)


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



lol2k schrieb:


> Keine offiziellen Tests, aber in diesem Forum tauschen die ersten glücklichen Besitzer der H80 schon ein paar Infos aus... (plus Bilder)



Einer bescheinigt der H80 ein sooo gute kühlleistung aber sein prozzi isn i7 2600k der is gegen nen x6er ein Eiszapfn
Ein 95TDP Cpu mit mini wakü - no na hat man da besser temps


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wiso einen H80 für 75€ wenn man einen H100 für 80€ bekommt. o.O


----------



## exa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

vllt Platzmangel?


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> vllt Platzmangel?



An kann man den Radi nach ausen verlegen. Naja da sollte der H80 billiger oder de H100 teurer sein. Das erstere wäre natürlich besser.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> An kann man den Radi nach ausen verlegen. Naja da sollte der H80 billiger oder de H100 teurer sein. Das erstere wäre natürlich besser.



Die Schläuche sind bei ner H70 schon verdammt knapp gwesn. Ich denk mal ,dass die auch bei der H70&H100 net viel Schlauch zu verfügungstehen wird. Sind einfach so konzipiert ,dass man sie im Case verbaut wenn du moden willst ab zur Custom-Wakü


----------



## lol2k (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Hier wohl einer der ersten offiziellen tests der H80!

Herausgestochen hat dabei folgende Aussage: "_The Hydro series is billed a high performance, low noise solution, but  when these fans are set to performance and balanced settings, they are  anything but low noise. Our testing of the H80 showed that it can produce sound levels of up to  46dBA from just three feet way, which is definately going to be audible.  However, when the fan level is set to quiet mode (low RPM) they are  virtually silent, so it will be up to the user to find the right balance  between cooling performance and sound level_."

Näheres sollte man dem Test bzw. dem Fazit entnehmen...


----------



## Uter (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



lol2k schrieb:


> _...virtually silent..._


 In den USA werden auch teilweise Lüfter mit 1800rpm als unhörbar beschrieben. Einem Test im dem es heißt, dass 1300rpm wirklich leise sind würde ich nichts mehr glauben...


----------



## exa (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

das kommt auf den Lüfter an... Es gibt Lüfter, die sind mit 1000rpm in einem normalen Raum tagsüber unhörbar...


----------



## Uter (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Dann brauchst du aber einen lauten Raum. Hier im Wakü-Bereich dürfte bei den meisten Leuten wirklich leise eine Drehzahl von <600rpm bedeuten (zumindest bei 120ern) und selbst das ist noch hörbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



exa schrieb:


> das kommt auf den Lüfter an... Es gibt Lüfter, die sind mit 1000rpm in einem normalen Raum tagsüber unhörbar...


 
Die haben dann aber 50 mm Durchmesser


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Die Schläuche sind bei ner H70 schon verdammt knapp gwesn. Ich denk mal ,dass die auch bei der H70&H100 net viel Schlauch zu verfügungstehen wird. Sind einfach so konzipiert ,dass man sie im Case verbaut wenn du moden willst ab zur Custom-Wakü


 Hmm wer weiß.  Vllt. ist es diesmal besser aber die Preise sind doch sehr merkwürdig. 5€ Mehr für eine doppelte Radifläche...da kann man schon misstrauisch werden.


----------



## exa (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Uter schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du aber einen lauten Raum



ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber schon in einem gedämmten Messlabor eines normalen Gebäudes hat man ein Grundgeräusch von 0,2 Sone...
Wenn man dann überlegt dass es durchaus Lüfter gibt die maximal 0,6 Sone erzeugen, ist das mit dem unhörbar im normalen Raum tagsüber nicht mehr so unglaublich...

schonmal per Messmikro überprüft??? Ich hab zumindest Erfahrung mit Schalllabor und Messmikro...

Wenn du kein Grundrauschen mehr willst, dann musst du nicht nur den Raum dämmen, sondern das komplette Gebäude entkoppeln... es gibt solche Messlabors, die sind aber ziemlich selten, und da kommt man als Normalsterblicher eher selten rein... so ein Teil habe ich mal in einer Firma gesehen, die Messstandards entwickelt, rein durften wir nicht...


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Mit genauen Messwerten kann ich leider nicht argumentieren, aber ich hab durchaus mit guten Lüftern Erfahrungen (Noiseblocker Multiframe, Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC) und hab leider noch keinen Lüfter gehört, der bei 1000rpm lautlos (/übertönt von anderen Geräuschen) war. Die Räume sind dabei keineswegs Schalltot, sondern ganz normale Räume (man muss dazu sagen, dass sie nicht gerade an Hauptverkehrswegen liegen). Die ganze Wahrnehmung hängt natürlich stark von der Entfernung ab, aber Lüfter mit 1000rpm kann ich auch noch in ca. 10m Entfernung hören (dafür muss es natürlich wirklich leise sein). 
Letztlich ist es jedoch egal, da du mir sicher zustimmst, wenn ich sage, dass die billigen mitgelieferten Lüfter der Kompaktkühlungen bei 1300rpm nicht extrem leise sein können. Ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass gerade Tester vorsichtig mit Ausdrücken wie "wirklich leise" oder "unhörbar" umgehen sollten, vor allem wenn ein Teil der Leser offensichtlich anders/besser hört. Solche Aussagen nehmen einem Test m.M.n. einfach die Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## biohaufen (22. Juli 2011)

Eben , wenn sie genauso laut ist wie die H70, dann wäre das nicht so gut...


----------



## lol2k (22. Juli 2011)

Man kann auch irgendwann zur selektiven Wahrnehmung neigen! Es ist doch so, dass jeder Mensch Lauheit anders wahrnimmt-
daher kann man solche Werte eh nicht pauschalisieren! Was für den einen schon laut ist, nimmt ein anderer kaum war! Letztendlich werden weitere Tests zeigen (wo bleibt der pcgh test xD) wie es um Lautheit und Effektivität steht. Es sei darauf hingewiesen, das man die standardlüfter auch durch leisere, kaum weniger effizientere Lüfter ersetzen kann!


----------



## fuSi0n (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Uter schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du aber einen lauten Raum. Hier im Wakü-Bereich dürfte bei den meisten Leuten wirklich leise eine Drehzahl von <600rpm bedeuten (zumindest bei 120ern) und selbst das ist noch hörbar.


 
Naja 5xx rpm ist auch das unterste was meine NB Blacksilent XL2 können ^^ Und Luftrauschen ist bei bewegter Luft nunmal nicht komplett vermeidbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



exa schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht wo du wohnst, aber schon in einem gedämmten Messlabor eines normalen Gebäudes hat man ein Grundgeräusch von 0,2 Sone...


 

Also ich hab keine entsprechenden Messgeräte, aber mir waren schon mehrere, anderen Testern zu Folge ~0,2 Sone laute Komponenten (etwas) lauter, als die durchschnittlichen Umgebungsgeräusche tagsüber. Und ich wohne nicht in eniem gedämmten Raum und nicht mal in der leisesten Gegend (zugegeben: Kiel mag da ingesamt etwas ruhiger sein  )


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Sowohl im unieigenen, als auch im firmeneigenen, Messraum beträgt der Hintergrund-Lautstärkepegel <10 Phon (< 1/32 Sone). 0,2 Sone kann man ja sogar schon in einem "ruhigen Zimmer" ohne besondere Maßnahmen erreichen. Was der liebe User exa also als "normales Grundgeräusch im Messlabor" beziffert ist absoluter humbug. Wenn das Firengebäude (mit dem Messlabor) natürlich in unmittelbarer Nähe einer Autobahn steht ist es nur normal, dass man nicht unter 0,2 Sone kommt. Das hat aber mehr mit dem planerischen Unvermögen der Firmenleitung zu tun ein Messlabor an eine solche exponierte Stelle zu setzen, als mit den Eigenschaften eines nicht-schwingungsentkoppelten Raumes.

Es ist im Übrigen auch für (rotierende) Lüfter möglich einen Wert von 0 Sone zu haben, da schlicht und einfach als 0 Sone die menschliche Hörschwelle definiert ist. Weiter ist die Lautheit natürlich quadratisch abhängig von der Entfernung zur Quelle (weshalb auch ein Jumbo-jet der einen in 8km Höhe überfliegt 0 Sone erreicht für uns auf dem Erdboden). In einem Meter entfernung ist es also durchaus möglich, dass heruntergeregelte Lüfter faktisch vom menschlichen Gehör nicht wahrzunehmen sind.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wenn man bei HoH den H100 bestellt MÜSSTE er doch in spätestens 2 Wochen da sein oder nicht?


----------



## lol2k (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Einfach im betreffenden Shop anrufen und die Sachlage klären 

Wenn man sich bei Geizhals mal umschaut, listet kein Händler den H100 früher als 29.07 

Aus einem anderem Forum ist von einem Corsair Mitarbeiter zu hören: "Also meine Info ist vor ende des Monats in den Ladenregalen, alles  andere würde mich wundern - ich rechne anfang kommender Woche mit den  H100 " (Zitat vom 20.07)

Ein anderer User unterstreicht die Aussage mit folgenden Worten: 
"PayPal hat soeben eine Abbuchung für Mindfactory vorgenommen, Auftrag der Vorbestellung 20.06.2011- Abbuchung 21.07.2011.
Die ziehen das Geld bei einer Vorbestellung per Lastschrift immer erst  dann ein, wenn die Ware beim Händler/ Distributor verfügbar bzw. zeitnah  lieferbar ist.
Das bedeutet also dass sich bezüglich der Corsair H100 etwas tut."

Abwarten und Tee trinken wie wir hier im Norden sagen - mitte August dürfte der H100 wohl bei mehreren Händlern in den Regalen stehen


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Juli 2011)

Ohhh man. Das ist ja ein wirrwarr.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich stelle die Frage auch mal hier: Passt die  H100 in das 650D?


----------



## fuSi0n (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wie soll man das beantworten wenn noch keiner das Teil hat ? Wenn COrsair Lochabstände angeben hat und du die mit denen in deinem Gehäuse vergleichst, sollte die Frage beantwortet sein.


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wie soll das gehen wenn ich das Gehaäuse (noch) nicht habe?
Scheint aber zu passen: Corsair H100 4 Lüfter - The Corsair Support Forums!


----------



## X Broster (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich bin mal so gnädig:
Habe auch das 650D und es kommt die H100 rein, im Sandwich zB. Silent Wings: Also 2x25mm+27mm=77mm.

Passt bei mir nicht wegen dem 8-pin EPS Stecker. Selbst die Kondensatoren sind nicht sicher. Also ein klares Nein!
Entweder zwei 120/140er außen montieren oder nur zwei Lüfter nehmen. Reicht bei heutigen 95 Watt CPUs für OC völlig aus.

Habe ein Bild gemacht und die 77mm Marke eingezeichent:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XeonB (23. Juli 2011)

Was hat du jetzt drin? Welche h - und welche Lüfter hast du dran laufen und welche rpm
Danke


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Warum wird dann dort geschreiben das es passt? Oder sind die Lüfter einfach zu breit?


----------



## Uter (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wenn du einen anderen Lüfter verbaust, dann gewinnst du u.U. genug Leistung um auf die 2. Reihe Lüfter verzichten zu können.


----------



## DaMikexXxn (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wie soll den das Ding (H100) ins gehäuse passen ???

Ich habe ein NZXt Phantom (Bigtower) und eine H80 und da ist es schon so eng das ich den Lüfter vom Seitenteil des Gehäuses auf der Aussenseite des Gehäuse raufmodden musste.......


----------



## XeonB (23. Juli 2011)

Naja in den Deckel in mein haf 932 - Bohrungen und Platz für einen 240 Radi sind vorhanden


----------



## lol2k (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



DaMikexXxn schrieb:


> Wie soll den das Ding (H100) ins gehäuse passen ???
> 
> Ich habe ein NZXt Phantom (Bigtower) und eine H80 und da ist es schon so eng das ich den Lüfter vom Seitenteil des Gehäuses auf der Aussenseite des Gehäuse raufmodden musste.......


 
Ich bin ebenfalls Besitzer des Case und es ist für einen einen solchen Radi durchaus ausgelegt! 
Zitat caseking: "Für die Integration einer Wasserkühlung verfügt der Phantom Tower über  vier Schlauchöffnungen an der Gehäuserückseite und die  Montagemöglichkeit für einen 240er Dual-Radiator unterhalb der 200er  Lüfter im Deckel"
Auch hier sehr schön zu sehen, da der Radiator direkt verbaut wurde!


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Hat die H80 jetzt eigentlich ne richtige Lüftersteuerung ? Oder sind die Drehzahlen starr ?

PC-Games:
Die Corsair H80 ist mit zwei 120-mm-Ventilatoren ausgestattet, die mit   bis zu 2.500 U/min rotieren. Die Drehzahl lässt sich auf Wunsch auf   2.000 U/min (Balanced) beziehungsweise 1.300 U/min (Low Noise)   reduzieren. Dazu steht eine einfache Lüfterregelung auf dem Gehäuse des   Kühlblocks zur Verfügung. Der Radiator misst 120 x 152 x 38 Millimeter   (B x H x T).

Corsair:
Fan Speed
   (+/- 10%): up to 1300 RPM (Low Noise), 2000 RPM (Balanced), and 2500 RPM (High Performance)


Da ist doch nix variables, oder ? Die rotiert sturr mit 1300 / 2000 / 2500 U/min ? 						

Das ist das für mich eher ein Nicht-Kauf-Grund.   Die H80 kann zwischen drei Einstellungen umschalten, jedoch variert Sie  dann nicht zwischen den Drehzahlen sondern fährt diese dann fix. Sprich  für jeden Wechsel der Lüftergeschwindigkeit muss ich das Case  aufschrauben - Was für ein undurchdachter Murks. Die wollen halt Ihr  Corsair-Link verkaufen  Aber da mein Mainbaord nen sehr guten PWM hat, ist dies eher ein Grund für die H60. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## lol2k (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Hat die H80 jetzt eigentlich ne richtige Lüftersteuerung ? Oder sind die Drehzahlen starr ?
> 
> Die wollen halt Ihr  Corsair-Link verkaufen


 
Riiichtig


----------



## XeonB (25. Juli 2011)

Was heißt das? Starr oder eben reguliert bis zum wert von 1300 2000 oder 2500 - je nach Einstellung - von 0 bis 1300 ...


----------



## lol2k (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Laut Herstellerseite gilt für die H80:

1. LowNoise-Profil: bis zu 1300 RPM (+ / - 10%)
2. Balanced-Profl: 2000 RPM
3. High Performance-Profil: 2500 RPM 

Die Profile sind festgesetzt und manuell direkt an der Pumpe einzustellen.

Für genauere Lüfterdrehzahl wird wohl Corsair Link benötigt (Vermutung meinserseits) 

Korregiert mich, falls ich falsch liege!

3dit: Wenn man sich man den Corsair Link anschaut, weiß man auch warum es so ist, wie ich vermute:

"A New Level of Control 

Manage fan speeds individually, set up customized cooling profiles,  or program fans to respond to changes in ambient temperature – the  choice is yours. You can program lighting to relay critical system  information, change the look of your system to provide an instant visual  indicator of your selected cooling profile, or just have fun. And with  Corsair Link Dashboard, you can do it all without opening your PC’s  case."


----------



## XeonB (25. Juli 2011)

Ok
Aber bis zu kann ja bedeuten von 900 bis 2500 je nach temp wenn es auf Performance steht. Wenn es fix ist auf 2500 dann ....


----------



## lol2k (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich vermute fix auf der Stufe, die du einstellst - sonst wäre ja der Gedanke der Steuerung dahin!
Das Feintuning zwischen den Stufen erreicht man dann mit der Corsair Link

Laut werden die Lüfter allemal sein - da die Luft zwischen die dünnen Lamellen gedrückt werden muss, was bekanntlich unter höherem Druck mehr Lärm erzeugt.
An dieser Stelle muss man wählen was man will: 

1. Eine effiziente und kompakte Kühlmethode für einen akzeptablen Preis, die aber mit einer gewissen Lautstärke daherkommt und nicht erweiterbar ist.
2. Eine deutlich teurere Alternative (~200€ und aufwärts], die aufwendiger zu installieren ist und gewartet werden muss - dafür aber optional erweiterbar wäre und höhere Kühlergebnisse liefern kann, da es Unterschiedlichkeiten von Radiatoren, Pumpen etc. gibt. Außerdem kann man bei größerer Radiatorenfläche mehrere Lüfter auf niedrigerer Drehzahl laufen lassen, was die Gesamtlautstärke reduzieren kann!
Nettes Gimmick an dieser Stelle ist natürlich noch das Modding (Färben von Kühlflüssigkeiten bei transparenten Schläuchen in Kombination mit Kaltlichtdioden kann echt schick aussehen!)
3. Luftkühlung - gehört in einen anderen Thread! Aber Vor und Nachteile dürften an dieser Stelle auf der Hand liegen 

Schlussendlich muss man als User immer eine Entscheidung zwischen Lautstärke, Effizienz und Preis treffen - einen perfekten Mittelweg zu finden ist utopisch! Es gibt immer Vor- und Nachteile!
Daher sollte man sich überlegen, für was man die Kühlung einsetzen will und in welchem Zeitraum die genutzt werden soll - und wieviel man bereit ist, dafür auszugeben


----------



## shadie (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des H100.

Will mir den heute Nacht bestellen, weiß aber nicht welche Lüfter ich mir dazu nehmen kann.
Soviel ich gelesen habe werden ja die Lüfter über den Kühler geregelt.
Und als Anschlüsse sidn dort 4-Pin Molexstecker vorgesehen.

Meien Frage ist nun, kann die Integrierte Lüftersteuerung der H100 auch 3 Pin regeln oder nur 4 Pin udn wenn nur 4 Pin, was haltet Ihr von denen hier werden die besser udn leiser als die originalen sein?
Die Lautstärker der H80 hat mich in vielen Videos schon so umgehauen.

120x120x25 Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS 1500U/m 24dB(A) Schwarz - Computer

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## XeonB (26. Juli 2011)

lol2k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute fix auf der Stufe, die du einstellst - sonst wäre ja der Gedanke der Steuerung dahin!
> Das Feintuning zwischen den Stufen erreicht man dann mit der Corsair Link
> 
> Laut werden die Lüfter allemal sein - da die Luft zwischen die dünnen Lamellen gedrückt werden muss, was bekanntlich unter höherem Druck mehr Lärm erzeugt.
> ...



Fix!!! Das bedeutet keine automatische Steuerung bis zum eingestellten max - das macht doch keinen Sinn!!! Hilfe!!!! Also eine manuelle Steuerung auf dem Block????


----------



## fuSi0n (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Hatte ich bereichts schon in die Runde geworfen, dass eine Steuerung auf dem Kühler-Pumpenblock totaler Humbuck ist. IR-Fernbedienung oder Kabelfernbedinung alles gut und schön oder halt an der Slotblende, aber so .... ne ne ne corsair.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Also ich hab mich nochmal ein bißchen informiert.

Auf Stufe 1 (Low Noise) regelt die Pumpe wohl die PWM Lüfter variabel bis 1300 U/min.....wieweit die allerdings runter geht (ob 300 U/min oder nur bis 900 U7Min) sagt keiner.

Auf Stufe 2 und Stufe 3 (2000 / 2500 U/min) sind die Lüfterzahlen fix. Da regelt das Drecksding nix mehr.
Da soll ganz klar Corsair Link verkauft werden, dann könnt ihr Benutzerprofile erstellen, Steuerungskurven festlegen usw.
Auch scheint die Corsair Hydro alleine keinen Temperaturfühler zu haben.....allein das schmeißt ja schon ne vernünftige PWM-Steuerung raus.

Also mein Tip.....statt der H80 auf jeden Fall ne H60 nehmen....laut ersten reviews ist die H80 nur 1-2 C kälter und das bei Lärm ohne Ende. Die Pumpe ist komplett dieselbe, nur der radi ist etwas dicker.
Packt auf die H60 einfach einen Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro PL-PS (PWM) und den ans Mainboard. Schon habt Ihr Corsair Link in Grün. Wer push und pull will, der nimmt zwei NB BlacksilPro PL-PS und schließt sie über ein PWM-Y-Kabel an den PWM Anschluss. Die PL-PS ziehen nur 0,09 A = 1,08 Watt. Selbst wenn Ihr 4 davon an den PWM Anschluss packt schafft der das locker (manche PWM-Lüfter ziehen alleine schon 6-9 Watt)

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen 

Hier noch ne kurze Begründung, was Corsair Link ist, warum die Pume sich ganz bestimmt nicht selbst steuert....wer gibt sonst sein Geld für das UUUUUUnbedingt nötige Corsair Ink aus ? 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...e-ersten-Corsair-Link-Kits-vor/Gehaeuse/News/

"Die Geräte sollen ab Juli erhältlich sein und 139 US-Dollar (Cooling and  Lightning Kit) beziehungsweise 99 US-Dollar (Cooling Kit) kosten."


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Hier noch ne kurze Begründung, was Corsair Link ist, warum die Pume sich ganz bestimmt nicht selbst steuert....wer gibt sonst sein Geld für das UUUUUUnbedingt nötige Corsair Ink aus ?
> 
> Corsair stellt die ersten Corsair-Link-Kits vor - corsair
> 
> "Die Geräte sollen ab Juli erhältlich sein und 139 US-Dollar (Cooling and  Lightning Kit) beziehungsweise 99 US-Dollar (Cooling Kit) kosten."


 
Wenn so ne Steuerung mal 139 dollar kostet ~ 90 euro - H100 noch mal 90 sind ma bei 180 und dies ist viel für ne Wakü die net erweiterbar ist und wenn was kaputt geht schaut man durch die Finger


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Laut den BSP- Konfigs gibt es dafür bereits eine richtige WaKü für die CPU!
Das ist dann doch deutlich zu teuer.


----------



## fuSi0n (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Was die wollen  99 $ Für eine pisselige automatische Lüftersteuerung die von Funktionsumfang keine Chance gegen Heatmaster, AE 5 etc hat ?


----------



## lol2k (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Auf diesem Bild sieht man doch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten für bis zu 4 Lüftern sehr deutlich! Wie ich diversen Foren entnehmen konnte, sind die Lüfter auf 3 Stufen fix eingestellt.

Muss man die Lüfter zwangsläufig an die Pumpe anschließen oder wäre es auch möglich, diese an eine stinknormale Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen, um sie zu regulieren? 

Da Corsair ja seinen "Corsair Link" verkaufen möchte, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, das dann die Pumpe nicht mehr anspringt ...?!


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



lol2k schrieb:


> Auf diesem Bild sieht man doch die Anschlussmöglichkeiten für bis zu 4 Lüftern sehr deutlich! Wie ich diversen Foren entnehmen konnte, sind die Lüfter auf 3 Stufen fix eingestellt.
> 
> Muss man die Lüfter zwangsläufig an die Pumpe anschließen oder wäre es auch möglich, diese an eine stinknormale Lüftersteuerung anzuschließen, um sie zu regulieren?
> 
> Da Corsair ja seinen "Corsair Link" verkaufen möchte, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, das dann die Pumpe nicht mehr anspringt ...?!


 
Die anschlüsse auf der Pumpe sind normale PWM pins. Die Lüfis wirst auch an ne Lüfisteuerung ansteckn können. Allein der Mehraufwand eigene Stecker usw verursacht nur Unkosten da setzn die lieber auf bestehende Standarts.
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage warum der Corsair Link so teuer ist. Reell und fair wärn 30 -40 euro auch noch ok wegen der Neuheit und Exklussiviät ein 50er aber alles drüber ist nur GELDLUKRATION.
Wenn man sich net H100 leistet +corsair link kommt dir ein 360er + ein Kryos usw vll minimal Teurer aber da weiß man wenigsten was man hat und dass es erweiterbar ist weil das zeug Modd wird lustig


----------



## Malkolm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Die Nachfrage regelt den Preis.
Von daher wird sich das alles irgendwo einpendeln.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ökonomsiche gesehen hast recht nur Corsair wird sicher net auf meine oben erwähnte Preisgestaltung eingehn ^^ Es wird auch teuer bleibn wenn sich das Ding nur sehr wenige leisten. Corsair hat Produkte die immer gut gehn daher ist er nicht auf starke Preisreduktion angewiesn. Schlussendlich wird sich auch der Link rentiern weils immer paar gibt die sich vor CUSTOM Lösung scheuen und somit ist dann leicht der break even erreicht , somit hat das Produkt seine Daseinsberechtigung !


----------



## Stiffmeister (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

So leuts, das ding ist bei Alternate lieferbar. Wär echt klasse wenn jemand berichten könnt, sobald er solch ein Teil hat sichern können.


----------



## bundymania (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Im Ausland gibt es schon einen Test:

Introduction - Corsair H100 Extreme Perf. Liquid CPU Cooler Review | [H]ard|OCP


----------



## dragonlort (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

hoff er passt auch auf den haf x oder was meint ihr?


----------



## XeonB (28. Juli 2011)

Meinst du wirklich "auf" haf x?


----------



## dragonlort (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

ja meinte ich und habe raus gefunden das er passt weil ja h100 ein 240 radi ist und beim haf x 240 bis 360 rein passen.
warum fragste?
habe den h100 heute bestellt


----------



## XeonB (28. Juli 2011)

Ich würde ihn "in" das Gehäuse bauen (in den Deckel) und nicht außen drauf - oder hab ich das missverstanden? Passt ja von der Höhe rein.


----------



## lol2k (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Eigentlich müsste die Frage lauten: Wie viele Lüfter willst du auf dem H100 verbauen? 
Bei vier Lüftern könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, den H100 mit 2 Lüftern in das Gehäuse zu setzen (pull) und "draußen" also oben auf dem case zwei weitere Lüfter (push) zu installieren!


----------



## Aîm (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



bundymania schrieb:


> Im Ausland gibt es schon einen Test:
> 
> Introduction - Corsair H100 Extreme Perf. Liquid CPU Cooler Review | [H]ard|OCP


 interessantes, wenn auch nicht allzu überraschendes ergebnis.
vermutlich muss ich mir doch ein neues gehäuse zulegen >.<


----------



## oxoViperoxo (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich gebe erstmal nichts auf den Test. 1,45V und dann solche Temperaturen?


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Juli 2011)

Die Temperaturen sind nicht die CPU-Temps sondern die Differenz zwischen Luft und CPU. Zumindest habe ich das so herausgelesen.


----------



## dragonlort (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

abend
also wollten schon unterm deckel verbauen^^
und ja 4 lüfter aber erst mal standart lassen, wen das reicht dan bleibe ich bei den.
aber wen ich 4 verbaue gehn die dan trosdem unterm decken?
so habe heute e-mail erhalten von minfactor habe den h100 verschickt, also müßter er spätestens dinstag da sein.

edit. habe heute mein H100 bekommen^^ 
donerstag bestellt freitag hatt minfactor die ware erhalten und am freitag 17 uhr verschickt heute morgen 11 uhr angekommen.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*



dragonlort schrieb:


> abend
> also wollten schon unterm deckel verbauen^^
> und ja 4 lüfter aber erst mal standart lassen, wen das reicht dan bleibe ich bei den.
> aber wen ich 4 verbaue gehn die dan trosdem unterm decken?
> ...



na dann poste bitte wie die Temps sind ^^ vergleich alte Kühlung neue ...Wie laut im idel und unter last


----------



## lol2k (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Hab den H100 heute erhalten und gleich verbaut - gute Verarbeitung, kompakt - und ab mittlerer Stufe mit den Standardlüftern schon aus dem Case (NZXT Phantom gedämmt, 4 Lüfter verbaut) hörbar!
Von der maximalen Stufe will ich erst gar nicht sprechen - da gibt es keinen Unterschied mehr zum BoxedLüfter des AMD x6 1055 (volle Drehzahl)

Temps werde ich keine posten, da HWMonitor komische Zahlen ausspuckt (23 Grad im Idle [Mozilla läuft - geöffnet sind 6 Tabs]) - Einstellung des H100 auf niedrigster Stufe!

Käufern würd ich dringend zu leiseren Lüftern raten - ich selbst werde mir auch noch welche nachbestellen!

Soviel zum Ersteindruck!


----------



## dragonlort (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

so habe den kühler heute bekommen und er passt wie angegossen 
habe natürlich meine externe lüftersteuerung genommen. 
zur lautstärke wen ich die lüfter auf drehe höhen sie sich an wie turbinen http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/wcf/images/smilies/biggrin.png
werde morgen in ruhe über prime testen, ich kann jetzt nur sagen das er auf 33 crad nach ca 20 min läuft und 1380 RPM.



Teuflischer Image Host - Haf X H100.JPG


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Vergleich zu vorher? Welcher Prozessor Gehäuse?


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Tag alle zusammen.

Ich bin vor 5 Stunden mit dem EInbau der H100 fertig geworden.

Ich besitze einen I7 920 mit 3,6ghz.

Vorher lief in meinem System der Spitzenlüfter Noctua NH-D14 auf voller Lüfterdrehzahl. (1350 rpm)
Temps lagen bei 66 Grad nach 4 Stunden Prime.

Mit der H100 und 2 Noiseblocker Blacksilent PWM und der niedrigsten  Lüfterdrehzahl sprich ca 1500rpm habe ich temps nach 5 Stunden Prime von  54 Grad.

Getestet wurden beide Lüfter HEUTE, sprich selbe Zimmertemperatur.
An der Gehäuselüfteranzahl habe ich auch nichts geändert es wurde nru der Prozessorlüfter gewechselt wie erwähnt.

Mein Fazit: Die Corsair ist eine Leistungsstarke CPU only Lösung.
Die Mitgelieferten Lüfter sidn allerdings fürn Arsch da Sie auf der geringsten Stufe schon extremst laut sind.
Mit den erwähnten Noiseblockern 1a Kühlung.
Nicht nur die Kühlleistung ist top, sonder nauch die Optik, es sieht auf anhieb viel besser im Case aus (HAF 932).

Noch ein Wort zu der Pumpe!!!!
Beim Anlaufen habe ich die ersten 20 Sekunden extremstes Blubbern  gehört, das legte sich dann sofort und jetzt höre ich rein gar nichts  mehr von der Pumpe.


Ich bin sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: dAs habe ich gesternin einem anderen Blog schon mal gepostet.
Hier könnt ihr mal so die Temps sehen im Vergleich zu einem NH-D14

Als Lüfter kommen bei mir 2 Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XLP - 120mm PWM zum Einsatz.
Diese sind PWM Lüfter udn werden über die Pumpe gesteuert.

Werde heuet eventuell wenn es nicht zu dumm aussieht noch den 23cm Lüfter über die H100 schnallen und schauen ob da die Temps noch besser werden 

Kleines Video wird auch noch folgen.

Grüße
Marc


----------



## dragonlort (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

eine frage habe ich da, die standart lüfter des h100 zimlich laut sind,  und ich anfang nächste woche mein asus sabertooth 990fx hole, wollte ich  fragen welche 120mm lüfter zu empfehlen sind? am besten mit ein grünes  licht wen ich es geht sollten halt farblich zum sabertooth passen.


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Mehr Infos wären gut.

Mit Licht nehme ich mal an du meinst LED´s

Willst du die Lüfter über die H100 regeln oder willst du Sie an dein Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung anschließen?

WAs dürfen Sie kosten?

Das Problem bei der H100 ist einfach dass du da einen hohen Luftdruck benötigst, dass auch gekühlt wird sprich mal so 1300 auf der niedrigsten Stufe würde ich schon empfehlen.

Falls du die Lüfter über die H100 laufen lassen willst mussi ch dir leiderm itteilen, dass is meines Wissens nach keine PWM Lüfter mit LED´s gibt.
Wer mich eiens besseren belehren kann immer her mit nem Link Wäre für mich sehr interessant.


----------



## dragonlort (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

also ich lasse alle lüfter über meine exteren steuerung laufen.
geld also maxi 20 € pro lüfter kann nartürlich weniger sein^^


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wenns über ne externe ist würd ich so was hier nehmen.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » Enermax Apollish Vegas UCAPV12A-G 120mm - green

Die sind zwar auf voller Drehzahl sehr laut aber das ist nun mal so bei 2000RPM 
Stellst du die auf 1200 oder so sind die leise es kühlt gut und ich find die Optik von den Teilen einfach geil.

Und knapp unter 20 Euro bei Mindfactory vielleicht noch weniger.


----------



## dragonlort (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

also ich muß mal sagen sind ja mal richtig geil^^
gibt es noch altanative?


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Wie platzier ich die h80 den gut im Haf x?


----------



## stefan.net82 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wasserkühlung hin oder her...ich würde einen guten CPU-Luftkühler diesen Teilen von Corsair allemal vorziehen. Mag sein, dass die Hydro-Serie gut kühlt, wirklich unhörbar bleibt sie dabei nicht. Vorallem im Idle sollen diese Dinger ja alles andere als "silent" sein. 
Wenn schon unbedingt eine Wakü, dann aber gleich richtig


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Also müssen die Lüfter in den Deckel?


----------



## dragonlort (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

also ich habe ja den h100 unterm deckel gepackt, und den 200mm lüfter wieder über den h100 gesetzt wo er vorher auch war.
du müßtes den h80 am heck montieren ob es oben geht weiß nicht wen dan vieleicht mit eine erweiterrung wen es sowas gibt


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Na du hasst ja auch en Haf x

Dann würd ja die H100 gehn.

Nur den Einbau find ich schwer.
Da hab ich angst


----------



## dragonlort (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

also ich muß sagen hatte auch panik^^also wen du ein intel board hast? dauert der einbau länger weil du den sockel abmachen mußt also da wo der kühler befestigt wird. wen du ein amd board hast geht das zimlich schnell.
da ich ein amd da habe ging es auch nicht schnell^^ warum sage ich dir weil ich es nicht wuste habe icj den sockel auseinander genommen und habe blöd geschaut, wo ich die halterung in die löcher machen wollte von board und die zu weit auseinander waren, habe gedacht ******* was den jetzt weil keine halterung für amd dabei war^^
und dan kam mir der blitz gedanke ich habe ja eine alterrung, ******* jetzt wieder zusammen schrauben^^man habe ich micht an die birne gepackt.^^
da ich ja auch ein hafx habe ist das schon ein gefummel weil du erst den ganzen deckel + den 200mm lüfter demontieren darfst.
wo du auf jeden fall aufpassen mußt sind die schrauben von den 200mm lüfter die haben sie so fest angeschraubt das wen du kein druck auf die schrauben ausübst das sie durch drehn könnten.
wen du das alles fertig hast mit montieren kannste den 200mmm lüfter wieder dran schrauben wen du wilst.
hoffe konnte dir die angst nehmen


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ein wenig, ich hab Intel.

Aber das Haf X wird doch gelobt für seine Fähigkeit, das board nicht ausbaurn zu müsssn


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Da ist eigentlich nichts dabei bei der Montage, das ist in max. 20 Minuten erledigt, H100 mit Lüfter versehen dann den alten Kühler entfernen die Backplate anbringen den Lüfter im Deckel ausbauen 100 unter den Deckel schrauben und dann den Kühlkörper auflegen und festschrauben.

FERTIG

@ 
*stefan.net82*
Das mit der Lautstärke stimmt.
Jedoch kann man da mit richtigen Lüftern abhile schaffen, bei mir höre ich im idle rein gar nix und unter vollast kühl die H100 imemrn och besser als mein alter Noctua NH-D14 der schon ganz oben in der Luküebene mitspielt.

Teste so etwas erst mal selber dann kannst du drüber urteilen


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ne Backplate hab ich noch.
Kann ich die dann weiter nutzen?
Danke für die Einleitung. Das klingt ja mal einfach ( in der Theorie)


----------



## X Broster (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

@dragonlort

Ist der Corsair Schriftzug wirklich rot?


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Wird eine mitgeliefert Also alte ab und neue dran.

Falls diese sich schlecht ablösen lässt ganz leicht mit dem Föhn drüber gehen und nicht zu nahe oder zu heiß stellen dann kannste die ganze easy abziehen.

Ist ganz einfach mach dir da mal keine Sorgen


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Nein ist weiß


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ok, also kann ich ruhig die H100 dann kaufen?

Aber wozu ein Fön?


----------



## shadie (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

naja manchmal sind die Dinger so fest dass du kurz mit nem Föhn erwärmen musst dann fallen die ab.
Ist kein Hexenwerk.

In dem anderen Blog hab ich jetzt mal par Fotos reingemacht falls es dich noch interessieren sollte.

Grüße


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

? föhn wovon redet ihr? ihr wisst das ich die schrauben von den lüfter meinte der am gehäuse befestigt ist was wollt ihr dan mit ein föhn? und was meinste mit abfallen?

die schrauben hintern board sind nur handfest angezogen gehn ganz leicht ab auser man hatt kleber benutz was ich nicht von aus gehe^^


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Aso ok

Dank dir


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Habe auch vor mir die H100 zu bestellen!

Kann mir den einer sagen ob sich die integrierte Lüftersteuerung lohnt bzw. ob sie gut funktioniert, oder eher an die NZXT Lüftersteuerung hängen ?


LG streetjumper16


----------



## shadie (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Noch mal zum Föhn.
Die Backplate besteht aus Gummi von meinem alten ühler, der hat sich da mit der Zeit einfach so fest gesetzt, dass das nicht ohne erwärmen abging dafür der Föhn.

@ streetjumper16

Funzt eigentlichgut, musst halt nur immer das case öffnen, um die drehzahl zu erhöhen.
Wenn du die an eine Lüftersteuerung Anschließen willst, musste dir andere Lüfter holen die haben nen 4 Pin (PWM) Anschluss, die lassen sich nicht über eien Lüftersteuerung steuern.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. August 2011)

Warum sollten 4Pin Lüfter sich nicht über eine Lüftersteuerung kontrollieren lassen?
4Pin Lüfter sind abwärtskompatibel. Außerdem steuert eine Lüftersteuerung nicht über ein PWM-Signal sondern über die Lüfterspannung.


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

guten morgen
also ich habe die lüfter von den h100 über meine externe lüftersteuerung laufen, weil ich keine lust habe immer das case zu öffnen.


----------



## shadie (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Hey ich besitze eine NZXT und eien Zalman MFC3 und beide haben keine 4 Pin Anschlüssesondern ausschließlich 3 Pin daher mein Verdacht, dass die das nicht können.

Sorry wusste net dass es solch eine Steuerung gibt.


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

also die‪Scythe Kaze Master Ace Testbericht / Review - www.DeXgo.com‬‏ - YouTube lüftersteuerung habe ich. Aber ich finde sie nicht so gut wegen den temp fühler die bleiben nicht kleben, gehn nach bischen wärme immer ab,
ob es nur an den kleber liegt der dabei ist weiß ich nicht ob es bessere gibt werde mir auf jeden fall ein anderen holen wo ich bis 8 lüfter steuern kann, und der gut aussieht mit, kennt jemand ein? geld ist erst mal nicht wichtig.


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Der Kaze Master Ace hat vier Kanäle, welche für jeweils 12W (1A) freigegeben sind. Daran wirst du sicherlich 8 Lüfter anschließen können.
Falls du 8 Kanäle meinst...wozu braucht man 8 Kanäle? :O

Temp.Sensoren kanst du auch einfach mit Sekundenkleber anbringen, oder Tesa, oder ... oder ...


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

wo für 8 kanäle? ganz einfach möchte jeden lüfter individuell steuern können.
und an den kann man nur 4 lüfter anschließen, und wen 8 da sag mir wie ich die alle steuern soll? auser immer 2 auf einmal was ich ja nicht will


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Schau dir mal die von NesteQ an.
Gibt eine Variante mit Temp-Sensoren, eine ohne.
Das sind aber auch die einzigen, die 8 Kanäle haben und mir auf die Schnelle einfallen.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - NesteQ


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

danke für den link aber es kommt ja bald der corsair link raus mal schauen was die test bei den sagen


----------



## XeonB (1. August 2011)

Ich hänge auf einen Kanal die zwei lufter der h100 zwecks gleicher Spannung


----------



## dragonlort (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

was ich nicht verstehe wie bekomme ich den beide lüfter auf ein kanal weil ich ja nur anschlüße habe?
weil beide lüfter könnte ich schon auf einmal steuen nur halb die anderen lüfter will ich einzelt steuern.


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Da gibt es eine nobelpreisverdächtige Konstruktion, die nach langer Entwicklungszeit endlich ausgereift ist: Das Y-Kabel !
Z.B. hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 2x 3Pin Molex 81004


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Mal so ne Anregung:
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr eure Diskussion, die nun wirklich rein gar nichts mehr mit der News zu tun hat, in den Sammelthread Kompaktkühlungen verlagert?


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt die h80 bestellt


----------



## 90210 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

hallo 

ich lese immer wieder das die Lüfter beim H100 nix taugen  

welche würdet ihr den Empfehlen ?

noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P  120mm      oder NB-Blacknoise PLPS 120mm ?


----------



## fuSi0n (2. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Die Multiframe sind nicht geeignet für Radiatoren, da diese keinen geschlossenen Rahmen haben. Die NB Blacksilent Pro XL sind eine gute Wahl.


----------



## XeonB (2. August 2011)

Und welchen xl? 1 oder 2 oder pwm


----------



## Uter (2. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

@ fuSi0n:
Die Multis haben inzwischen Dichtungen und sind damit voll nutzbar. 

@ XeonB:
Kompaktkühlungen brauchen schnelle/laute Lüfter um wirklich gut zu arbeiten, von daher die 2er oder PWM.


----------



## shadie (2. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich hab PWM genommen und die gehen super, wenn du die über die H100 regelst hörst du sie auf mittel leicht und da kühlen sie schon sehr gut.

mache grad in einem anderen Blog einen test kannst ja gleich so gegen 8 mal die ergebnisse sehen mit noiseblockern und ner Vcore von 1,35 bei nem i7 920

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...r-hydro-h80-und-h100-im-shop-gelistet-11.html

Bei Interesse


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Und welche Lüfter könnt ihr von Noctua für die H80 empfehlen?


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Lüfter könnt ihr von Noctua für die H80 empfehlen?



Warum Noctua? Ich würde Noiseblocker PL2 nehmen. Das sind meiner Meinung nach momentan einfach die besten Lüfter aus P/L-Sicht.


----------



## böhser onkel (3. August 2011)

Ok Noiseblocker Pl2

Und wie viele brauch ich da?

Sry, dies ist meine erste Wakü, bin da noch unerfahren.
Dachte halt Noctua wär ein Edel hersteller


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Habe mal eine Frage! 

Da die H100 ja nicht ins Xigmatek Midgard passt, da zwischen den 120mm Lüftern oben im Case eine Lücke ist, könnte ich sie doch einfach durch die andren Löchter befestigen mit jeweils einer Unterlegscheibe drunter oder ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2011)

*AW: Corsair stellt Wasserkühlungen H80 und H100 für Sockel 2011 vor*

Ich erlaube mir an dieser Stelle, den Thread vorerst zu schließen, da offensichtlich niemand mehr Interesse an der News hat und zu viele nicht in der Lage sind, nicht-News-bezogene Anfragen im bereits verlinkten Sammelthread zu posten.


----------

